# Angele Dei



## Oberik

Hello! 

I'm having some difficulties with a short prayer in Latin:
*Angele Dei, qui custos es mei, me tibi commissum pietate superna illumina, custodi, rege et guberna.* 

What I actually need is to compose a motto/slogan following the classic formula: a sequence of three "imperatives" representing key values or priorities. The text of the prayer is a mandatory template, and the three verbs: "illumina, custodi, guberna" fit perfectly. But I've no idea which is the correct form to apply. I never studied Latin and definitely need professional advice here.  

Moreover, I'm not even absolutely sure which the most suitable wording in English for such slogans would be (not a native speaker): "to lighten, to guard, to guide" or more imperatively: "lighten, guard and guide!". I guess, both are fine, it's a matter of intention. In this case - I think it's supposed to be a statement of a general purpose put as three key "activities" or directions. In English - probably not even an infinitive form, but something like "lightening, guarding, guiding" captures the idea more accurately. Or even the same wording "lightening, guarding, guiding", but meant more as adjectives then as verbs.

I hope I'm not being too vague. Would very much appreciate any help!


----------



## Glenfarclas

Oberik said:


> What I actually need is to compose a motto/slogan ...  I never studied Latin and definitely need professional advice here.



Can you explain the situation a little better?  Why would a person who had never studied Latin be obligated to compose a slogan in Latin, and to base it on a prayer?



Oberik said:


> But I've no idea which is the correct form to apply.



The correct form of what? In English or in Latin?


----------



## Oberik

Hi, Glenfarclas



Glenfarclas said:


> Can you explain the situation a little better? Why would a person who had never studied Latin be obligated to compose a slogan in Latin, and to base it on a prayer?



Can't say I know much about it myself - it's just another task. My team creates logos and clients tend to have unusual requests every now and then. I mostly work with visual design. But since the mentioned text is supposed to be a part of it, making sure the wording is correct appears to be my duty as well. I didn't study Latin, that's true. But neither did any of my colleagues and pretty much anybody I know. It's not a very common skill, which is why I'm here for help.



Glenfarclas said:


> The correct form of what? In English or in Latin?



Sorry for the confusion. What I meant is the proper form of the verbs: *illuminare, custodire, gubernare*. If I just pull the words *illumina, custodi, guberna *out of the text, I'm not sure it'll be grammatically correct. And trying to make sense of Latin grammar rules on that matter is quite a task without professional guidance. Five minutes in and I got lost. That's why in the first post I tried to explain the intended meaning as best I could.


----------



## Glenfarclas

Oberik said:


> Sorry for the confusion. What I meant is the proper form of the verbs: *illuminare, custodire, gubernare*. If I just pull the words *illumina, custodi, guberna *out of the text, I'm not sure it'll be grammatically correct.



Do you want to use those three particular verbs, then?  That wasn't clear to me from your original post. In any event, the proper form depends on the meaning you want them to have. Can you tell us what the function of the logo would be? Does it exhort the reader to illuminate, guard, and rule?  Is it saying that God does these things? Is is saying that the institution that uses the logo does them?


----------



## Oberik

Glenfarclas said:


> Do you want to use those three particular verbs, then?



Yes, that's exactly the point. Again, I'm sorry for not being clear.



Glenfarclas said:


> Can you tell us what the function of the logo would be? Does it exhort the reader to illuminate, guard, and rule? Is it saying that God does these things? Is is saying that the institution that uses the logo does them?



I asked the client for additional clarification. According to their reply, these verbs are supposed to be a description of the universal role of the "force" (religious, obviously) that the client's institution weens to receive patronage from. And hence - the purpose of the institution itself as its delegate.


----------



## bearded

Oberik said:


> I never studied Latin and definitely need professional advice here.


Hello Oberik
Please mind that this is just a linguistic forum, therefore we can only reply - from a linguistic point of view - that
- the translation you propose for _illumina, custodie, guberna _(lighten/illuminate, guard, guide) is correct;
- that the tone of those imperatives in the original (since it's a prayer) is that of a supplication, like ''_(please) _lighten...''.
Having said as much, I feel that it is up to you to decide how you will use those verbs in a motto, slogan,logo etc., and in case you were unable to take such a decision, then you would need a kind of professional advice different from the one you can find in a linguistic forum. 
I hope you don't find my reply too harsh or rude, but please remember this is just a forum entitled ''Lingua Latina'', so we have certain limits...


----------



## Oberik

bearded said:


> I hope you don't find my reply too harsh or rude, but please remember this is just a forum entitled ''Lingua Latina'', so we have certain limits...



Hello! Of course not! I honestly appreciate any help forum members can kindly offer. And regarding the limits - whichever they are, it is far beyond my personal limits


----------

